
Show HN: Client-side, diceware-based password generator - ecaron
https://goodpassphrase.com/
======
ecaron
I'd love to submit a PR to have them move from Google Analytics to something
else. Does anyone know alternatives (like what we discussed earlier this month
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23560823))
that are privacy-oriented but free to open source projects?

